

Redis extension for gawk - bsg75
http://sourceforge.net/u/paulinohuerta/gawkextlib/ci/master/tree/README.md

======
bsg75
The announcement:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.lang.awk/PfZHD7...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.lang.awk/PfZHD7WADXc)

